# Thyroid Screen - Why you should get one



## K9Mom

Diarrhea and/or constipation are just 2 of the many, many symptoms of thyroid disorders. Most thyroid symptoms wax and wane, making diagnosis difficult. Most of the time I've found that healthcare professionals do not think of testing for a thyroid disorder unless VERY SEVERE symptoms are evident (like bulging eyes in Graves disease).My IBS-D type improved 75% after treating my thyroid disorder (which was found by accident as a new patient blood workup by a new GP who just happened to include a thyroid TSH test in all of her new patients labs) I had suffered with IBS-D my entire life...even my Mom said I had a "weak stomach" as a child.Thyroid disorders often develop slowly. Some thyroid disorders are triggered by trauma, extreme stress, pregnancy or a virus. Much is not known about the exact mechanisms that trigger some thyroid disorders.Thyroid disorders are much more common in women than men. Hypothyroidism strikes women 10 times more often than men. Some estimate that there are millions of undiagnosed people with thyroid disorders. The American Thyroid Association recommends that all women over age 35 be screened for thyroid disease.I'm adding this symtom list that several fellow thyroid patients put together. You can see how common many of these symptoms are. I had chalked my symptoms up to an early menopause...how wrong I was. *Symptoms of HYPERthyroidism* Amennohrea, oligomenorrhea, or heavier mensesAversion to heat, always warmBladder problemsBlotchy itchy patches without rashBouncy legsCongestive heart failureConstant hungerCrampsDepressionDifficulty breathingDifficulty eatingDisorientation, confusion, brain fogDizzinessDots (horizontally) in nailsDry, brittle, lusterless hairEndometriosisFeel like youï¿½re vibrating, tremorsGoiter (swollen neck)Graying hairHair lossHeadachesHeartburnHigh or low blood pressure problemsHivesHyper bowels (up to 8 movements a day) diarrheaInability to sit stillIncreased susceptibility to other immune problems (gum disease, etc.)InfertilityIntolerant of stress (even a scary book or movie will increase heart rate)IrritabiltyLoss of coordinationLoss of psychological perspective on lifeLoss of stamina (climbing stairs makes you winded)Low cholesterol level which rises dramatically upon treatmentLowered libidoLowered stamina (even when stabilized on ATDï¿½s)Memory lossMiscarriageMood swingsNail margins unevenNails split into 2 layersNails weak, crackingNumbness in limbsOnycholysis (separation of nail from itï¿½s bed)Ovarian cystsPanicRacing heart (rapid pulse)RageRashesRidged nails (vertically) "washboarding"Shaking hands, loss of dexterity, inability to even write clearlyShortness of breathSkin tags (hanging moles)SleeplessnessSmelly sweat (esp. feet)Sore throatStomach crampsSweating easily, heavilyUnable to calm down and sleep after sexUticaria (rash)Vitiligo (patchy loss of pigmentation in skin)Weakness in legs and armsWeight loss or gain (rapid) *HYPOthyroidism Symptoms* Aversion to coldBrain stops workingCan't get movingCan't spell own nameConstipationDepressionDry, brittle hairEyebrows stop growingFeeling like a slug; no energyFeeling of being overwhelmedHeadacheHeavy menses & crampingHigh cholesterol & triglyceride levelsInability to be self-directed or stay on taskIrregular heart rate (bradycardia)Joint painLong menstrual cycleLoss of memoryNails that split, break, get thickenedNever "right" temperature; internal thermostat not workingPanic attacksPremature birthPuffy eyes, face, hands, feetSevere hair lossSevere weight gain even when not eating muchSleep apneaSleepy all day, insomnia at nightStill birthSuicidal thoughtsThick, dry tongueUnable to stop crying although not "sad" *Eye Symptoms* Bad night visionblurring of visionBulging eyesDouble visionDry eyesEyestrainInability to close eyes to sleepLid lagSensitive to light, even indoorsStaringSwelling of eyesTearingUlceration


----------



## Nomie

This is a great post. I think more people would see it on the IBS board. How are you doing?


----------

